# конфигурирование ядра

## lyuq

У меня какая-то ерунда с конфигурированием ядра, make menuconfig и make xconfig не работают, и вот что пишут:

```

bash-2.05b# make menuconfig

rm -f include/asm

( cd include ; ln -sf asm-i386 asm)

make -C scripts/lxdialog all

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r4/scripts/lxdialog'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r4/scripts/lxdialog'

/bin/sh scripts/Menuconfig arch/i386/config.in Using defaults found in .config

Preparing scripts: functions, parsing...........................................................................................done.

```

в menuconfig на этом все и заканчивается...

```

rm -f include/asm

( cd include ; ln -sf asm-i386 asm)

make -C scripts kconfig.tk

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r4/scripts'

cat header.tk >> ./kconfig.tk

./tkparse < ../arch/i386/config.in >> kconfig.tk

echo "set defaults \"arch/i386/defconfig\"" >> kconfig.tk

echo "set ARCH \"i386\"" >> kconfig.tk

cat tail.tk >> kconfig.tk

chmod 755 kconfig.tk

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r4/scripts'

wish -f scripts/kconfig.tk

make: wish: Command not found

make: *** [xconfig] Error 127

```

а тут по ходу нужен wish, но сам компилиться не хочет или у меня руки кривые...[/code]

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

А ты как сорцы ядра ставил? Если ручками то наверное такое и могло произойти, т.е. чего-то нехватает для нормальной работы.

Ядро нужно ставить (вернее его сорцы) посредствам портежей, что нить типа

```

emerge -v sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

----------

## lyuq

при помощи emerge и ставил, причем сначала все нормально откомпилилось (конфигурить было лень, поэтому делал это при помощи genkernel), а когда всю систему доставил, обнаружилось, что ядро собралось вообще без поддержки iptables, а оно надо. Причем сначала не компилилось 2.4.20 а потом (после обновления) 2.4.22. вот.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Жуть какая-то, попробуй тогда опять поставить его ;) Мб что-то пох...илось =)

А iptables достаточно специфичная вешь - потому поумолчанию не врубаеться. Хотя странно, ибо модули не так сильно отегащают систему.... ХЗ эни квестионс ту генту-тим ;)

----------

## Urs

Если английский знаешь, то можешь поискать здесь, на forums.gentoo.org, по словам 'make menuconfig parsing'

и почитать чего народ пишет.

Вот, например:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=91342

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=18641

Там просто многое советуют, поэтому я и не пишу решения.

А если верить Google, то проблема в том, что awk колбасит, если он нужный файл не находит...

----------

## dozzerr

Метод установки установки тут асолютно не причем...

Лечится просто :

Правим Makefile 

1. (где-то в районе строки 245 в секции MRPROPER_FILES находим include/asm и переносим ее пониже - в секцию MRPROPER_DIRS)

2. где-то возле строк 295-300 ищем строчку rm -f include/asm  и заменяем ее на rm -rf include/asm 

Вуаля...... Этот баг появился в патче 2.4.21....

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *dozzerr wrote:*   

> Метод установки установки тут асолютно не причем...
> 
> 

 

Ну как же? :) Ведь установка берет ваниллу, а потом налагет на нее патчи. Как раз один из патчей оказался кривым =)

----------

## lyuq

Сделал я конфиг на другом компе, чтоб не мучаться...

а еще пытался поставить ядро 2.6.1, так у него проявились какие-то проблемы с загрузкой модулей, не грузит, и все... Ни кто не вкурсе в чем может быть дело?

----------

